# Moving again!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im really excited to be moving again (not the packing and actual moving part!)

This time I am moving BACK to animals!! Im moving to Indian Trail Farm http://www.indiantrailfarm.com/Home_Page.php

They have horses, donkeys AND fainting goats! working with the owner with the goats is how I have come across this opportunity.

its still in Vineland so Im not moving out of the town I have come to love 

They are getting started working with kids that are considered "at risk" for drugs or teen pregnancy etc and its along the lines of what I want to do long term. Im really excited about this opportunity and the learning experiences I will have.

Ive been told the donkeys start braying around 5:30am so thats going to be something new to wake up so early to! (they are right outside my new bedroom!)

Just had to share.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

That sounds awesome. what a great oppurtunity. Congratulations!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Stacey, that's great!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That sounds really wonderful Stacey!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! Sounds very nice!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

How cool!! :clap:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What a terrific opportunity! That's wonderful!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, that is so neat! Prayers that you will be a blessing to those precious kids/teens! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: sounds like a dream come true....congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so happy for you. :stars:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats happy for you!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is so exciting!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh how exciting Stacey! What a great opportunity! I hope you have a quick and easy move and really enjoy your new job. :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

It sound's perfect! Working with troubled teens is very rewarding and takes alot of patience and centering.Will you have your ND goats with you?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no my goats will stay where they are right now. My friend who has them REALLY LOVES them and I dont have the funds to keep them properly taken care of so she has taken that on indefinitely. Its a huge blessing.

Kind off odd coincidence is that the place I will be staying - Indian trail farm - is her dad's and wife's farm. I didnt get the room because of her though but through other channels. Kind of interesting how the Lord works 

so not looking forward to packing and moving AGAIN though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The Lord works in great ways! I have seen it time and time again!  So happy for you!

LOL! no, packing is not too much fun!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

It's great how things work out sometimes  Congratulations and I hope everything turns out well for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

